# HDMI question



## sharper540 (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's what I want to do. I have two HDTVs. Neither one has HDMI or DVI. I am going to install the 622 in the basement using the component cables for HD. I am going to hook up the upstairs TV (directly above the basement TV) with the TV2 coax. What I'd like to do is also hook up the upstairs TV using the HDMI output so that I could watch TV1 on the upstairs TV also. The question is, would it work to run an HDMI to DVI cable to component cable? I know that is asking a lot, but would it work? I know I can get the proper connections, but will is work? We are probably talking about 20 - 25 feet. What do you think? This way I could have TV1 running HD downstairs, TV2 running SD upstairs, and I could switch the upstairs tv to watch TV1 HD. Am I asking too much?:eek2:


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Sharper,

Check out this thread....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52911


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

sharper540 said:


> The question is, would it work to run an HDMI to DVI cable to component cable?


There's no such thing. Cables can't transcode from digital to analog. You'd need a transcoder device to make that work. I recently bought one that has component and DVI input for use with my projector (which only has analog VGA 5-BNC connectors).


----------



## sharper540 (Feb 2, 2006)

Would spliting the component cables work to run both tvs or is there a performance issue there?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not sure as I've never done that or known anyone who has. However, you realize that you'd be watching TV1 on both TV's then, right? If I were you, I'd just get a 211 for the 2nd HDTV.


----------



## sharper540 (Feb 2, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> However, you realize that you'd be watching TV1 on both TV's then, right? If I were you, I'd just get a 211 for the 2nd HDTV.


I know. I just wanted the ability to watch HD upstairs if I wanted to. Also recorded shows off of the 622 in HD upstairs or down would be nice.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well simply trying to split the component output of the 622 would be problematic but one way you could do it if you didnt mind an either/or scenario in regards to the 2 tv's would be to just use a cheap a/v switchbox.

That would give you all the HD programming options from the 622 to either tv but of course you'd only have component output available to one tv at a time.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

you might need a small analog cable booster. depending on the distance, if it's no longer than 20', couldn't hurt to try


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

sharper540 said:


> Would spliting the component cables work to run both tvs or is there a performance issue there?


I've tried using composit distribution boxes from Rat Shack with varying degrees of success. Audio Authority makes an excellent component/ audio distribution box in the 2 to 250 price range. We run up to four tvs per box with the units.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

CE Labs makes a nice component video distribution box. AV400COMP http://www.cable-electronics.com/Product5.aspx


----------



## 65notch (Feb 15, 2006)

That's my questions as well, what do you guys think about a 20-25ft run of component cables to my TV2 so I can watch HD on the TV1 tuner?

with the component's I could pretty easily source the material and put the cables together myself, as opposed to purchasing a huge and inconveninant HDMI cable.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

25' should be fine. Make sure they are a very good, well shielded quality. A friends HT room has at least that long an RGB run under his floor up to his projector. no problems at all with his xbox and old dvd


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Other than the price what is the difference between Monster and generic DVI cables. You see some 6" generic on eBay for .99 & $11.00 shipping. Monster are around $100.00.


----------

